# fog juice longevity?



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey all, about four years ago I stumbled on a huge fogjuice sale ($0.99 for 4L jug) so purchased many. The past couple yard haunts didnt really require fog so didnt use it or the machines. Now that we have a few more machines, doing a cemetary and have a few purchased tombstones that require fog machine attachments.... my question is this.

How long is fog juice good for? They have been sitting unopened under the laundry sink on a cement floor for almost 4 years. Will it be good to use come the big night??


thx for your knowledge in advance


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

so am I the only one that actualy buys and stores Fog Juice ?!?!?!? 

wow, guess that means Im doing something wrong so better plan on getting some new juice this year, I think.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

No, I have some stored because of similar circumstances. I just don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

I did some looking into it and found this:

"General note: Fog Juice has a shelf life of 12-18 months in a heat sealed container. Once the seal is broken Fog Juice shelf life reduces to less than 12 months and can vary depending on the cap and storage environment."


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

thats the info I was searching for and my searches did not retrieve what you found.

so thankyou, that confirms the 4year old Juice may not be viable this year. dang!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MAYBE RUN A BATCH AND TEST IT? sorry caps and too lazy to retype lol


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I've run the previous year's leftovers all the time. Pick your crappiest fog machine, and like Witchymom say, give it a test run. FWIW...the fact that you paid $.99 for a 4L jug might say more about the quality of the fog, than the duration it's spent under your sink.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm, I never knew the answer to this, but also have many jugs picked up on sale under the sink...


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I only have 1 fog machine and it was a cheap one. I bought a jug of juice when I bought the machine and I have used both for 2 Halloween's now and they both still work fine. I will be upping my usage this year and I may invest in an additional machine but from my limited test pool it doesn't seem to go bad that quickly.


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi All, yes testing would be the smart thing to do. Last year in november we purchased, at spirit store, a 1000w fog machine, that hasnt been opened yet. so may be good to test it too. But I also have a 400watt from years ago somewhere in the Halloween Shed. may use that to test the juice. I just need to first read the thread on cleaning fog machines first!!

oh, and the fog juice was normaly 14.99 for the 4L but the hardware store didnt want to store it so I lucked out when they had a door crasher of 0.99. Havent really looked at other prices to know if 14.99 is too much or too little for fog juice... guess this year Ill need to keep my eyes open for the jugs and see.

Will test and post my results! hopefuly the neighbours dont complain too much ;-)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Definitely test, I have fog juice that is a few years old, worked okay last year. And I used 3y/o Froggy's Fog last year with no issues at all.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

my stash of juice is many years old ... hasn't failed me yet ... maybe i got lucky ... lol

amk


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

that whole 12-18 months is probably a lie made up by the fog juice companies to get you to buy more. lol

its a halloween conspiracy i tell ya! test it, let us know how it goes. im kind of curious now.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I use Froggy's. No issues with longevity.


----------

